# Longmire : Season 3 arrives on DVD March 3rd, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DARK SECRETS RUN DEEP AS
WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASES
LONGMIRE: THE COMPLETE THIRD SEASON
AVAILABLE ON DVD ON MARCH 3, 2015

Includes all 10 episodes of Season 3 and a never-before-seen featurette!

Wyoming Sheriff Walt Longmire is back for the third season of hit Big Sky crime drama LONGMIRE. In this gripping two-disc, 10-episode set, characters must test their courage and face challenges that will ultimately define them. The action-packed third season of this contemporary Western captivated fans across the country, averaging 5.6 million viewers per episode!* Warner Bros. Home Entertainment will release Longmire: The Complete Third Season on March 3, 2015 for $39.98. Order due date is January 27, 2015. 

Last season, Walt Longmire (Robert Taylor) and his deputies each braved a storm and did it nobly. But for every storm, there is an aftermath. After winning his heated re-election as Absaroka County sheriff against his ambitious deputy Branch Connally (Bailey Chase), Longmire faces a stampede of problems both personal and professional. Branch is mysteriously shot on “the Rez” by the White Warrior spirit of a dead man, while Longmire’s loyal friend Henry Standing Bear (Lou Diamond Phillips), is arrested in connection to the murder of Longmire’s wife’s killer. Longmire’s daughter, Cady (Cassidy Freeman), decides to take up Henry’s case and fight in court to clear Henry’s name. Meanwhile, his deputy Vic Moretti (Katee Sackhoff) sees the return of a stalker from her Philadelphia past. Longmire must navigate these taxing situations as he butts heads with tribal police, big money connections and longstanding enemies. With new cases and new enemies, Longmire: The Complete Third Season brings you Big Sky drama at its finest! 

“We are delighted to release Longmire: The Complete Third Season on DVD (A&E’s #2 show this Summer*),” said WBHEG Senior Vice President, TV Brand Management and Retail Marketing. “With this release, fans will be able to dive even deeper into the drama of this contemporary Western’s thrilling third season.”

Based on the “Walt Longmire” mystery novels written by best-selling author Craig Johnson, Longmire is executive produced by Hunt Baldwin (The Closer), John Coveny (The Closer), Greer Shephard (The Closer, Major Crimes, Nip Tuck) and Michael M. Robin (The Closer, Major Crimes, Nip Tuck). Starring Robert Taylor, Katee Sackhoff, Lou Diamond Phillips, Bailey Chase, Cassidy Freeman and Adam Bartley, this hit drama is produced by The Shephard/Robin Company in association with Warner Horizon Television.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

And the A&E cancelled series was recently picked up by Netflix! Which should keep us Longmire fans from going bonkers as to what that shooting was about.... uhhh I'll say no more.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> And the A&E cancelled series was recently picked up by Netflix! Which should keep us Longmire fans from going bonkers as to what that shooting was about.... uhhh I'll say no more.


I heard the news yesterday. Makes me happy


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

This makes me sooo happy I love this show, I just read an article that says Netflix is eying a march premiere for Season 4.


----------

